# Duracoat XDM



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Tried the Tactical Ultra Flats from Duracoat. This is Woodland Tan. They are easy to spray and dry fast. I'm very please with the results.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice color combo! Is there much prep work involved and does the finish hold up well?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I washed the frame with Dawn and blew it dry with compressed air. Nothing else required. Previous paint jobs have shown no holster wear and it's impervious to cleaning agents.


----------



## andyman31 (Aug 31, 2011)

Is there a way to color the slide effectively? That would be awesome all sand colored. I really like the earth tone. Good work!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I haven't used Duracoat on metal yet, but it should work fine. The manufacturer stresses that it cures for 3-4 weeks before hard use. I'm going to do an AR lower later this month. I will post pics and a review.


----------

